# Which Receiver?



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

I am new to satellite radio. My latest quandry is trying to understand products. There are multiple manufactures for XM2go & Myfi2......How do I know which manufacturer is best, or does it matter?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

just go to http://xmradio.com


----------



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

My question is what is the difference, if any between the manufacturers; Pioneer, Samson, Delphi or Tao? I am talking about quality of sound, signal reception, construction, etc.....


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

pdwaun said:


> I am new to satellite radio. My latest quandry is trying to understand products. There are multiple manufactures for XM2go & Myfi2......How do I know which manufacturer is best, or does it matter?


If you are looking at these 'portable' units, you may want to wait a bit, I heard on Opie and Anthony that some time this month I think they are coming out with new portable units that are like the size of a blackberry. I think it will record programs and do MP 3 as well. If they are too pricey you may get a better deal on the 'older' units when they come out.

Anyone have any info on these new receivers?

Bill


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Anyone have any info on these new receivers?


There are two new XM2Go receivers due out next month. Both going for a nice $400.

Pioneer Inno
Samsung Helix


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> There are two new XM2Go receivers due out next month. Both going for a nice $400.
> 
> Pioneer Inno
> Samsung Helix


These seem very cool, smaller than myfi's and 50 hrs of storage. Wonder how good reception is on trains?

Bill


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

holy hell wait until the price comes down


----------

